# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Kc senang senang episode ke 5 akan segera dimulai

## david_pupu

*COMING SOON  


KC SENANG SENANG EPISODE KE 5


*Hi Om2 dan Tante Semua  Sebentar lagi kita akan KICKOFF KC fun ke 5.  ( Mei 2017 -  April 2017 ) 

aturan main dan tata cara sedang di godok oleh panitia.  


Start your Engineee

----------


## GRiffiN

Gasss.....

----------


## david_pupu

Eh salah  Periode Mei 2017 -  april 2018  wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## pieth

Mantap sudah KC Fun 5 . Sukses selalu

----------


## Yancedoang

Ikuutttaaaaannn dong

----------


## gizza

Mantap om david....semoga sukses ya

----------


## Robbi

Om david ikan nya jenis apa???????????

----------


## Movenpick7

2 periode kc senang" ga sampai penjurian, semoga di kc yg kali ini sampai penjurian  ::

----------


## asnanto

> 2 periode kc senang" ga sampai penjurian, semoga di kc yg kali ini sampai penjurian


Loh...kemaren ikannya ga dibawa om ? kenapa...

----------


## david_pupu

> 2 periode kc senang" ga sampai penjurian, semoga di kc yg kali ini sampai penjurian



dagang terus ampe lupa ini mah wkwkwkwkwkwwk

----------


## Movenpick7

@om asnanto : keburu laku ikannya om 

@om david : jual nisai beli tosai hahahaha

----------


## interisti

siap2 hunting

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=Robbi;466434]Om david ikan nya jenis apa???????????[/QUOTE

ditunggu aturan mainnya ya om

----------

